# kernel error?

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hallo Gentoo Freunde,

 ich hab hhier einen für mich unerklärlicher kernel fehler!

der noch zubegin des kernel laden einstzt:

```

...

Mount_devfs_fs (): unabel to mount devfs, err: -2

freeing unused kernel memory:224k freed

Warning: unable to open an initiall console.

Kernel Panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing Init= option to kernel

```

  dan bleibt er hängen .. und mach nix mehr ..

Was könnte ich tun?

MFG

    BlackBurn_Gentoo

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> Hallo Gentoo Freunde,
> 
>  ich hab hhier einen für mich unerklärlicher kernel fehler!
> 
> der noch zubegin des kernel laden einstzt:
> ...

 

Schon mal in diesem Forum gesucht? Habe da folgenden Thread von vor 3 Jahren gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4501#20335

P.s. in dem Thread konnte das Problem gelöst werden, nachdem im GRUB die Root Partitionen richtig angegeben wurden. Hast du das devfs Problem mit dem selben Rechner wie in diesem Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-317179.html

beschrieben? Wenn ja, würde ich zuerst mal dafür sorgen, dass du das andere Problem löst. Wahrscheinlich löst sich dann dieses devfs Problem einfach in Luft aus.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ZX-81

Hatte vor kurzem genau diese Fehlermeldung. Hatte das System gerade aus einem Backup neu aufgesetzt. Beim Backup wurden die Mountpoints von anderen Filesystemen nicht mitgesichert (-x one filesystem). Gefehlt hat also "/proc", "/dev"  und "/sys". Für die Fehlermeldung war das fehlende "/dev" verantwortlich. 

ZX

----------

## Yonathan

Habe die selbe Fehlermeldung, doch habt bei mir bislang nichts geholfen von dem, was ich so gelesen habe.   :Sad: 

habe versucht in /dev "console" und "null" neu zu erstellen, klappte auch gut mit den angegebenen verfahren, nur leider bekam ich nach wie vor den oben angegebenen fehler:

unable to open an initial console

Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found Try passing init= option to kernel

grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default=0
> 
> timeout=30
> ...

 

benutze 2005.1 und habe den kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r5

hat sonst noch jemand eine idee oder ne loesung???

thx.

edit: Habe mein problem gelöst. es lag daran, dass ich ein falschens root-verzeichnis gengeben habe.... habe / auf /dev/hdb10. nachdem ich das geändert hatte lief alles ohne probleme. vielleicht ist das bei dir ja auch das problem???

du kannst mal unter: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/udev-guide.xml#doc_chap3 schauen... das ist eigentlich das, was am meißten bei sowas geraten wird. [/edit]

yona

----------

